# GMC Typhoon build ideas



## richiec77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Bought a '93 Typhoon and I've been remembering an old install from back in the day using Horns. Specifically the bottom part of the dash is a useless map pocket. 

This install by Greg Cassis had an AWESOME idea to mold the horns into the tray area. 

http://i1183.photobucket.com/albums/x480/deannatd1/Installs/Greg Cassis Typhoon/Picture4.jpg

Only question is whether to use mini-horns or full size horns and to see if anyone has any tips for this type of install.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

In that vehicle I have had great results with full size and MH. If going in the pocket as pictured I would probably go for the MH and if under the dash I would go for full size. 

Eric


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

I did a blazer same body style years ago,you'll have to move the park brake down and over a hair, (used 1/4" steel with nuts and bolts to bring pedal down out of the horn drivers way) ,horns were under dash, we considered putting them in the pocket ,but it would've have been a lot of work for minimal gain if any. You can get shallow 6's down in the bottom front corner of doors, with a build out you could squeeze an 8. Good luck please post pics.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Greg's Typhoon had full size ProTech fiberglass horns. If memory serves me right, he just had the horns and a midbass in the kick panels, and when I heard that car back in the mid 90's, it blew me away. I went to horns myself after hearing it. In fact, Horns might be in my future now.


----------



## richiec77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Hmmm. I already have a set of Eric's mini horns I've been meaning to install in the Dodge truck. Might as well grab a set of Full size horns and try it out both ways. This will be the easy part of this build. the drivetrain swap I'm planning is WAY more difficult. 

Been looking at a Nakamichi CD-500 as a source unit, PS8 or Mosconi 6to8 DSP, Horns under the dash and either 8's in the kick panels or bottom corner of the doors. Haven't decided on amps and sub yet. I have some choices there already. Definitely won't build out the back like Cassis did. Thinking about doing a sub enclosure modeled after the spare tire. Just need to try a box out in back and see what works better.


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

Kris,

I was over at your house today Looking at the Typhoon. 

Horns would be sweet.



Kyle


----------



## richiec77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Yup! I'm definitely doing HLCD's in this one. Just need to decide on Full body vs MH and whether to run a 2-way or 3-way front stage. 

On that note, what is the opinion on a 3-way vs 2-way for Horns? I was thinking about being able to fit a Pro-Audio 6.5" High-efficiency driver in the Kick-panels for better staging and then run an 8" mid-bass in the doors? not exactly sure which way to go with speakers for a 3-way install. Would most likely be easier to fit a 6.5" vs 8" in the kicks. 

Or, another option: There's the 2 6x9 mounting points behind the front seats next to the back-seat passengers. Would that be a viable mid-bass mounting area? Like the old School Horn installs?


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

I've had great luck with rear mounted midbass in horn installs. My current build in progress will utilize a pair. Are you wanting to cut anything or leave everything as it is? I know cutting a Ty/Sy is a bit taboo, but to each their own.  If you cut out the factory 6x9 location a little, you could probably get a 10" midbass in there without too much effort. An 8" midbass will fit in a 6x9" opening with a baffle over the top and almost no trimming, but unless it's ported, you're not going to get much output from back there. Either way seems like a cool build idea!


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Post some pics of the Typhoon!


----------



## richiec77 (Sep 11, 2011)

mikey7182 said:


> I've had great luck with rear mounted midbass in horn installs. My current build in progress will utilize a pair. Are you wanting to cut anything or leave everything as it is? I know cutting a Ty/Sy is a bit taboo, but to each their own.  If you cut out the factory 6x9 location a little, you could probably get a 10" midbass in there without too much effort. An 8" midbass will fit in a 6x9" opening with a baffle over the top and almost no trimming, but unless it's ported, you're not going to get much output from back there. Either way seems like a cool build idea!


Hmmm....Not really keen on doing any major cutting but if I did it would be in areas that are simple to repair. Been looking into electric emergency brake kits since I can then remove the brake pedal. 

But I am pulling the stock drivetrain in the future to make room for a Twin-Turbo LSx swap!! 



edouble101 said:


> Post some pics of the Typhoon!


I'm working in Afghanistan at the moment but I'll take some pics when I get home in early March. The CTS-V Stereo re-build comes 1st though.


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

I can go over and take pic's.... I have keys  muhahahahha (in my evil Laugh)


----------



## richiec77 (Sep 11, 2011)

OL Kyle. Yeah. Don't drive it yet. I have to title it and get insurance. Plus there's a vacuum leak that prevents full boost i have to track down.


----------

